# Premiere Pro Flimmer-Effekt



## renard (26. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Koennt ihr mir sagen, wie ich das mache, dass ich eine Sequenz flimmern lasse, sodass es aussieht, als ob man sich zurueckerinnert oder in einen Traum uebergeht? Weiss nicht, ob ich das gut beschrieben habe, hoffe, ihr kennt euch aus!


----------



## axn (26. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Könnte mir eine Kombination aus "Komplexe Wellen" und "Turbulentes Versetzen" ganz gut vorstellen. -> Spielen mit Parameterkeys.
Dazu Unschärfe mit leichter Vignettierung. Fertig.

Ausprobierenausprobierenausprobieren.

mfg

axn


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (30. Januar 2007)

eventuell Deckkraft verändern oder die Sequenz in Schwarz Weiss oder Sepia färben.


----------

